
Metrics and Monitoring at Soundwave, a Music Tech Startup - lynchdt
https://medium.com/@davefromdublin/the-noise-and-the-signal-metrics-monitoring-and-alarming-at-soundwave-c544d2527e75
======
engulfme
David, Awesome article. Performance metrics collection is becoming a real
interest of mine. What application do you guys use for your dashboards?

~~~
babadook
Datadog - [http://datadog.com](http://datadog.com)

